# 10 gallon dirt tank, Mossville 56K warning!!! New Pics 2/27



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Got another 10 gallon tank that I am going to make a dirt tank. It is going to be a lot of mosses, ferns, and maybe a stem plant or 2. I also would like some crypts in there. Probably DIY yeast CO2. Going to use MGOPM capped with black sand. The lighting will be 2 10watt 6500K mini CFL bulbs in a dual hood. Not sure on the filter yet, but something in tank for sure.

The tank.









The dirt. Spent 2 hours the other day sifting it really well.









Going to be getting some moss and DW this week. Will update when that all arrives. Still need to get the sand and lighting, but that is going to happen on Thursday or Friday.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

I got the dirt in this tank yesterday. It is about an inch and a half of sifted MGOPM. I have been spraying it with water every chance I get to get it all water logged. Going to be a ton of moss, java fern, maybe a crypt or two, and a stem plant or two. Any suggestions on a name for it? I was thinking Mossville.


----------



## sssnel (Nov 8, 2011)

Looks like you are off to a good start. Mossville is a cute name.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

sssnel said:


> Looks like you are off to a good start. Mossville is a cute name.


Thank you.:biggrin:

I am leaning that way too. I already have Tankapalooza, and Shrimptopia, so I don't want to use another topia, or palooza. That would get a little repetitive. roud:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Got some goodies today. This tank now has lights. 2 10watt mini CFL bulbs in a dual incandescent hood.










Also got a 50lb. bag of sand for $2.50. Going to use that to cap this tank, and many future ones. That will happen tomorrow. Expecting a plant package tomorrow, and one with moss and DW next week. Good times.


----------



## allaboutfish (Oct 14, 2011)

howd you get the dirt to settle? i plan on a dirt tank with miracle grow organic potting mix with sand on top but isnt it hard to get the dirt to settle?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

allaboutfish said:


> howd you get the dirt to settle? i plan on a dirt tank with miracle grow organic potting mix with sand on top but isnt it hard to get the dirt to settle?


There is no water in it yet. I have been spraying it down rather frequently though to get it pretty wet. I am not going to fill it until the sand is in place. That is the best way IMO. I tried to fill it before I capped it before, and it was a disaster.


----------



## allaboutfish (Oct 14, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> There is no water in it yet. I have been spraying it down rather frequently though to get it pretty wet. I am not going to fill it until the sand is in place. That is the best way IMO. I tried to fill it before I capped it before, and it was a disaster.


 dont i feel dumb haha


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

allaboutfish said:


> dont i feel dumb haha


Lol. Brain farts happen to all of us.roud:

This thing should be flooded by tomorrow. Probably some plants as well.:icon_bigg


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

lol - so how many tanks have you started now for plants?
Looking forward to watching this one grow, too!


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

I can't wait to see how this turns out. I will be starting a 10 gallon soon whenever the miracle grow that I ordered gets here.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

driftwoodhunter said:


> lol - so how many tanks have you started now for plants?
> Looking forward to watching this one grow, too!


Lol. I am up to six tanks at the moment.:hihi:



Patriot100% said:


> I can't wait to see how this turns out. I will be starting a 10 gallon soon whenever the miracle grow that I ordered gets here.


Thanks man. Gonna fill it today. I hope. Make sure you sift that dirt when you get. A regular collender works well for it. You just want all the big chunks out of it.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

I have a funny feeling this leveling sand is going to be a huge fail. *facepalm*


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Maybe it won't be a fail.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm not sure how much moving around of plants you're going to do, but I thought I'd share a story... ; )
I love the look of the sand and I bought a 50lb bag of the Lowes sand. I tried it in the 55 I broke down this summer. Every time I planted or moved someting, the sand immediately sank below the Miracle Grow because the sand's particles were so much smaller & heavier. LOL I never saw the sand.
On another note, I'm excited with your progress! You're making me want to start a plant farm!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

driftwoodhunter said:


> I'm not sure how much moving around of plants you're going to do, but I thought I'd share a story... ; )
> I love the look of the sand and I bought a 50lb bag of the Lowes sand. I tried it in the 55 I broke down this summer. Every time I planted or moved someting, the sand immediately sank below the Miracle Grow because the sand's particles were so much smaller & heavier. LOL I never saw the sand.
> On another note, I'm excited with your progress! You're making me want to start a plant farm!


Thanks for the info. I am going to use tweezers to plant everything. Or at least try to. I never liked the look of the sand, but seeing it in the tank, I am totally digging it now. Now I just need to get it nice and clean.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Water is in the tank. Powerhead is running with a piece of foam on the intake to act as a filter. I think this may be a bit too strong though. But I definitely have plans for a spray bar. Got to check out some PVC when I get the money. Going to get the plants Bob sent me in this tank and see if that will break up the flow a little bit.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Slowed the flow from the powerhead by shoving a piece of foam in the outlet. I think it is running at about half now. Still want to do a spray bar, but will need a different powerhead first. Got all the plants I got from Bob in the tank. Bacopa monieri, Rotala macrandra, Rotala rotundifolia, and some Water Sprite. Planted all the best stems of each. Going to let them adjust a little bit. Got more stuff coming next week, probably Tuesday. Got some driftwood, two types of Rose moss, and some Java Fern Trident coming then. Tank needs to clear up a little bit, and I will do a water change later to clean up the sand and get rid of some of the floating stuff. But here are some pics.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Cool! I've never used a powerhead/sponge before, but I just went out & got one. I'll be posting why under the General forum...


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

driftwoodhunter said:


> Cool! I've never used a powerhead/sponge before, but I just went out & got one. I'll be posting why under the General forum...


Sounds good. I will check it out.:icon_smil


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

interesting never seen a bag used.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Patriot100% said:


> interesting never seen a bag used.


Lol. I didn't have any plastic wrap.roud:

I put it down to keep the sand from going all over, and it worked well.


----------



## allaboutfish (Oct 14, 2011)

why not just use a plate?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

allaboutfish said:


> why not just use a plate?


Could have. But the bag was right in my reach. Didn't want to have to go down stairs to get one.:hihi:


----------



## allaboutfish (Oct 14, 2011)

hahaha


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

allaboutfish said:


> hahaha


Lol. Yeah, I am lazy like that.:hihi:


----------



## irishchickadee (Mar 19, 2009)

Another tank thread.. YAY. I might be starting a new one soon. Saw a 10gal half moon at pet smart the other night for a really good discount, if it's still there tomorrow then I'm going to nab it up, if not I'm getting another 5gal bowfront on friday. Love those little tanks  

I think I might do sand in it like yours , try something new, right now all 3 of my running tanks have the same small river pebbles.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

irishchickadee said:


> Another tank thread.. YAY. I might be starting a new one soon. Saw a 10gal half moon at pet smart the other night for a really good discount, if it's still there tomorrow then I'm going to nab it up, if not I'm getting another 5gal bowfront on friday. Love those little tanks
> 
> I think I might do sand in it like yours , try something new, right now all 3 of my running tanks have the same small river pebbles.


Sweet. Always like another tank. I used the sand cuz it was cheap, and I wanted to see how it looked. $2.50 for a 50lb bag at Loews.roud:


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

I just started a 10g Dirt yesterday after reading through your post... I got a quarantine tank for $12 at petsmart and had the other necessories laying around... I made the mistake of not washing my playsand first, so I spent an extra hour carefully moving the sand around and changing water to get rid of the dust... totally forgot about that as last time I used sand I did w/o any issues... You are my inspiration, I was like Yeah!, I could do that too!


----------



## iskandarreza (Jul 4, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Maybe it won't be a fail.


This is an ingenious solution roud:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

iskandarreza said:


> This is an ingenious solution roud:


Thank you.:icon_bigg


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Ozydego said:


> I just started a 10g Dirt yesterday after reading through your post... I got a quarantine tank for $12 at petsmart and had the other necessories laying around... I made the mistake of not washing my playsand first, so I spent an extra hour carefully moving the sand around and changing water to get rid of the dust... totally forgot about that as last time I used sand I did w/o any issues... You are my inspiration, I was like Yeah!, I could do that too!


Lol. Glad I could help.

My name is Cable, and I enable MTS.roud:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Dumped a bunch of plants in here for the time being. Need to do a WC on this one tomorrow, and plant the plants. Probably getting a package for it on Weds.

FTS










Left side










Middle










Right side










Don't think the R. macrandra is going to make it. Two pieces have already broken off, and the leaves look bad. But, we will see.


----------



## allaboutfish (Oct 14, 2011)

pshhh rotala macranda is a hard plant. my japanese red is dieing too.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

allaboutfish said:


> pshhh rotala macranda is a hard plant. my japanese red is dieing too.


It was also just shipped to me and the kid I got it from had to bleach dip it to kill the algae. I think it may have done in the plant as well.


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

Im really interested in your ten gallon to see how it turns out, im going to be upgrading my five gallon to a ten for my betta, i like seeing what plants others put in theres...gives me ideas!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

xjasminex said:


> Im really interested in your ten gallon to see how it turns out, im going to be upgrading my five gallon to a ten for my betta, i like seeing what plants others put in theres...gives me ideas!


Thanks. I just dumped a lot of extras in here at the moment. Need to clean it up tomorrow. And I got more moss and Java Fern coming later this week. I am probably going to add some blyxa too. Don't want to take up too much space in the sand though. I think I am going to try and get some panda cories for it in December.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Well. Package for this tank is going to ship today, so I should have it tomorrow, maybe Saturday at the latest. Planted some plant for the time being until I figure out what to do with them. Still floating the Cabomba but I put it in a bin to float. If anyone want the cabomba, shoot me a PM. There are quite a few stems of it And all healthy too. Took out what was left of the Rotalas, and added some sand to places. I really need to get a different powerhead for this tank. This one is way too strong. I am thinking of just getting an internal filter and running some carbon for a while to combat the tannins. Did a 50% water change too.

FTS









That is all for now.


----------



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

Looks good so far. 
I'm doing some reading this evening on dirt tanks (don't tell 'racer). So, what is your plan for carbon? Are you going to use Excel, and if so, is this the norm with these dirt tanks? Or is it just a simple matter of personal preference?

Anyway I'll be following with interest. I might wonder how Blyxa will do under lowish light but then again, I have only tried japonica.

I'd like to have a tank this size some day.
You didn't mention a heater...?

Can you explain what is involved by "sifting" the dirt? Just getting rid of the big lumps?

Good luck!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jart said:


> Looks good so far.
> I'm doing some reading this evening on dirt tanks (don't tell 'racer). So, what is your plan for carbon? Are you going to use Excel, and if so, is this the norm with these dirt tanks? Or is it just a simple matter of personal preference?
> 
> Anyway I'll be following with interest. I might wonder how Blyxa will do under lowish light but then again, I have only tried japonica.
> ...


Not going to use the excel. The dirt will give off some CO2. I may supplement it with a yeast reactor though. Not sure. The carbon is going to be to get the Tannins out of the water, so I don't have to do water changes so often, and slow the cycle process. A lot of people don't use any CO2 with these tanks cuz of the soil. I may do it just to give some of the plants a boost. Especially the moss and other stuff tied to the DW that will be in here.

Not sure how Blyxa will do either, but I am going to try it. In a few weeks I should have some.

This tank won't need a heater in my house. It will stay in the 70's with no problem. The powerhead being in the tank and the lights keep it warm enough, and I don't want to have it in the 80's cuz of the plants and I am planning on some shrimp for this setup.

I just ran the dirt through a regular strainer like you would use for pasta. It is just to get the bigger chunks out of it, like wood and that sort of thing. I will get a picture of the strainer I used in a little bit for you.roud:


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

I used a standard window screen to sift through mine, placed it on top of the tank and scrubbed away... It worked very well, then I used it for the playsand to get the larger pebbles out...


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Ozydego said:


> I used a standard window screen to sift through mine, placed it on top of the tank and scrubbed away... It worked very well, then I used it for the playsand to get the larger pebbles out...


That would work as well, probably better than what I used, but the collender was all I had.


----------



## allaboutfish (Oct 14, 2011)

so whats the stock gonna be for this tank? pygmy corys? dwarf rainbowfish? shrimp? honey gouramis? (thats what id do)


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

allaboutfish said:


> so whats the stock gonna be for this tank? pygmy corys? dwarf rainbowfish? shrimp? honey gouramis? (thats what id do)


Probably Panda corys and some shrimp. Not sure if it will be yellows or some that another user on here bread called Snowpearls. I am also thinking some sort of micro rasbora, not sure though. Maybe some rainbowfish.


----------



## allaboutfish (Oct 14, 2011)

furcatus,threadfin, and gurtudae are all pretty cool rainbows.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

allaboutfish said:


> furcatus,threadfin, and gurtudae are all pretty cool rainbows.


A member on here has some fry from which I may buy a couple if I can, but not sure what kind they are. I will try to find out though.


----------



## allaboutfish (Oct 14, 2011)

cool! i really want furcatus bc theyre really cute and have blue eyes, and i love fish with blue eyes


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

allaboutfish said:


> cool! i really want furcatus bc theyre really cute and have blue eyes, and i love fish with blue eyes


Have you ever seen the albino, blue eyed plecos? Those are crazy looking.


----------



## allaboutfish (Oct 14, 2011)

yea i really want a long fin. i already have blue eye cichlids(cutteri cichlids) and gardneri biassa killifish(Im pretty sure they have blue eyes). oh and then my pygmy sunfish will have blue right under their eyes


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

allaboutfish said:


> yea i really want a long fin. i already have blue eye cichlids(cutteri cichlids) and gardneri biassa killifish(Im pretty sure they have blue eyes). oh and then my pygmy sunfish will have blue right under their eyes


Nice. I want some of those blue eyed plecos but they are so expensive right now.


----------



## allaboutfish (Oct 14, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Nice. I want some of those blue eyed plecos but they are so expensive right now.


msjinkd has them for 10 dollars for a longfin


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

allaboutfish said:


> msjinkd has them for 10 dollars for a longfin


Lol. That is what I mean. If I spent that much on a fish, the fiancee would kill me.:hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

What kind of moss is that in the 2nd to last pic?

Tank looks good man.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

SlammedDC2 said:


> What kind of moss is that in the 2nd to last pic?
> 
> Tank looks good man.


I am pretty sure it is Fissidens, or mini pellia. One of the two. Lol. I will find out for you though.:icon_bigg

Thanks man.roud:


----------



## allaboutfish (Oct 14, 2011)

thats gonna look really cool once all the moss fills in. where do you get your driftwood?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

allaboutfish said:


> thats gonna look really cool once all the moss fills in. where do you get your driftwood?


Thanks man.:icon_bigg

All the moss and driftwood in this tank came from chad320 on here. I have a ton more driftwood too, but am planning something with it.roud:


----------



## allaboutfish (Oct 14, 2011)

awesome


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> I am pretty sure it is Fissidens, or mini pellia. One of the two. Lol. I will find out for you though.:icon_bigg
> 
> Thanks man.roud:


 Thanks man, I want to wrap a piece of driftwood with that moss for my wife's tank.


----------



## allaboutfish (Oct 14, 2011)

do you know what kind of wood it is cableguy?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

allaboutfish said:


> do you know what kind of wood it is cableguy?


The stuff chad gets?


----------



## allaboutfish (Oct 14, 2011)

haha, ok. i think ill pm him and see if he has anymore


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Added some Bacopa that 150 sent me and I am not sure I like the scape at this point. Think I am going to change it this week also. We will see. The plants are all doing really well though. Lots of growth on the Myrio and Poly that Chad sent me. Also the bacopa that orchidman sent me is doing really well. All the mosses show no signs of dying but not really any new growth on them either. Going to add some CO2 to this tank really soon. Still have not gotten a new filter for it either. Need to do that too.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

FTS









Left side









Middle









Right side


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

*11-30-11*


----------



## Doc7 (Apr 7, 2011)

Great tank!! Great habitat for fish

Do crypts need to be uprooted occasionally in dirt tanks? Or can they just be trimmed?

I would only go dirt tank for my next project if there's plants I don't need to uproot. Otherwise I would only go with driftwood/rock attaching anubias, fern, moss etc.

Thanks for your comments


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Doc7 said:


> Great tank!! Great habitat for fish
> 
> Do crypts need to be uprooted occasionally in dirt tanks? Or can they just be trimmed?
> 
> ...


Thanks. I am not really sure on the crypts. I would imagine not. You can probably just get away with trimming them a bit. Maybe taking off the outer leaves and leaving the inner ones in tact. Crypts don't like to be uprooted anyway, so you are probably going to be good there.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Got 6 habrosus corys in today.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Did a rescape on this one. Moved the P. sp. Kwagoeanum to the back right corner, removed a rock with some random pieces of Java Moss on it, and took the piece of wood out that had the 3 types of java fern on it. I also added some C. wendtii 'Tropica' to the tank as well. As for the cories, I am down to 4 and have no idea why. After the holidays I am going to get a couple more along with some shrimp for the tank.

FTS









Left side.









Middle.









Right side.









Corys.


































Tiawan moss? and mini pellia.









C. wendtii 'Tropica'


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

I like the rescape on this one. The trim and things did lots of good, and made it to where it doesn't look so busy. As always, the plants look pretty good. If you need a place to store the Jave ferns you took out of there, I have a spot for them:hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I like the rescape on this one. The trim and things did lots of good, and made it to where it doesn't look so busy. As always, the plants look pretty good. If you need a place to store the Jave ferns you took out of there, I have a spot for them:hihi:


Thanks man. It has gotten a bit overgrown again, but I am going to address that next week. Should be some good updates next week.

If I can get my Java Fern to grow some, I would be glad to share. I may have some pieces I can throw your way. I will have to check. Shoot me a PM and I will see it tomorrow.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

I got some maintenance done after not messing with it for a couple of weeks. Took some before and after pics as well.

Before









After

FTS









Left side









Middle









Right side


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Those cories are adorable, but all the moss in that tank is just screaming SHRIMP!!!

Throw in some neocaridinas, whatever color, they'll thrive in there


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

xenxes said:


> Those cories are adorable, but all the moss in that tank is just screaming SHRIMP!!!
> 
> Throw in some neocaridinas, whatever color, they'll thrive in there


I am thinking at some point I will have some yellows, or CRS. Not sure which though.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

It has been a while since I updated this thread. Here is how the tank is today.

FTS









Left side









Right side


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

looks like you are having good luck with the mosses so far.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

kamikazi said:


> looks like you are having good luck with the mosses so far.


Not sure about good luck, it is mostly hair algae. Seems to be a never ending battle in this tank now. But the mosses are growing a bit.


----------

